# Foam latex SFX makeup tutorial



## Instant Monsters (Aug 23, 2012)

I did a foam latex prosthetic on myself a few months ago and filmed the process. It went pretty well so I made the video into a tutorial. If you have any questions please ask!


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

It would be cool if you could provide a list of the materials you used to do this makeup.


----------

